# Anyone in DF visiting the US?



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

I live here in MC and need some things from the states. These aren't illegal things, just day-to-day items which either aren't sold here or are very expensive. If anyone who lives nearby is making a trip to the U.S. and is going to be in normal stores there (Walgreens, Kmart, etc.), feel free to contact me directly. There's no urgency on any of these items. Thanks!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

travelinhobo said:


> I live here in MC and need some things from the states. These aren't illegal things, just day-to-day items which either aren't sold here or are very expensive. If anyone who lives nearby is making a trip to the U.S. and is going to be in normal stores there (Walgreens, Kmart, etc.), feel free to contact me directly. There's no urgency on any of these items. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------

